# Commute Route: Colesville (Silver Spring) to Dupont Circle



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi there.
My DH has got a new job in the Dupont Circle area. There's a chain gym across the street (they charge $30/mo for "shower only" membership at that one location...is that reasonable?) and a garage with bike parking nearby. He's feeling the effects of being back to work with a long Metro ride on his cycling (not a racer, but a fast club rider) and would like to perhaps start bike commuting a few days a week (as one myself...I know the hardest part is making that first trip).
We're up north of Silver Spring, MD. Would the best route in be to pick up Beach Drive and take that down?
Any route ideas? Since he'd be heading inbound with morning rush traffic, I think an out-of-the way route would be ideal.
Thanks for any ideas.
7


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

I'd stay out of Rock Creek at rush hour.

Georgia Ave and 14th Street might not be too bad. http://ddot.dc.gov/DC/DDOT/About+DD...e+2+-+Entire+City+Side+(31+inches+x+24+inches)

Have you tried the WABA site?


----------



## 7rider (Oct 19, 2005)

MB1 said:


> I'd stay out of Rock Creek at rush hour.
> 
> Georgia Ave and 14th Street might not be too bad. http://ddot.dc.gov/DC/DDOT/About+DD...e+2+-+Entire+City+Side+(31+inches+x+24+inches)
> 
> Have you tried the WABA site?


I hadn't tried WABA - but just did. Thanks! I see they - using the Google Bike Routes - sent me down Georgia and 14th. I thought perhaps they were nuts for recommending that (GA in Silver Spring is awful in a car...would never recommend anyone actually ride a bike on it). Are they really decent for riding?


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

The best thing to do I think would be to try to find a way to the capital crescent trail and take that all the way in . . . spits you out in G-town, but a short ride to Dupont from there. 

If you can get south on Colesville, then take Dale Drive west (it becomes Columbia Blvd, then Seminary Rd., check google maps), cross Georgia, bear left on Brookville and then you can catch the trail which starts right at Stewart Ave (behind the counter tp fabrication shop). Depending on how far north on Colesville you are you'd be looking at 15 miles or so to DuPont. But, once you are on the trail, essentially no traffic to contend with. Be aware, however, that the trail is unpaved between SS and Bethesda, and a little rough so you'd want a bike with a bigger tire, 28 mm minimum I think.


----------



## foggypeake (Sep 11, 2005)

The real issue is going to be crossing the Northwest Branch (of the Anacostia River). The only crossing points are south near the University of Maryland or north (using Bonifant Road). If you can get north to Bonifant Road, take it westbound to Alderton Road and turn left. At the end of Alderton is the beginning of the Matthew Henson Trail, which links up with the Rock Creek Trail near Randolph Road and Dewey Road. From here, one can take the Rock Creek Trail/Beach Drive into the city. Beach Drive can be dicey with the traffic though.

Either Montgomery Parks and Recreation or MNCPPC has a map of the Matthew Henson trail on their website and google shows it clearly on the map view.

Good luck!


----------

